# monitor out using a 480i tv



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a quick question if you guys don't mine. I have a htpc running vista. My video card is a lowly gforce 256 agp 6600 OC. I have a 7.1 sound card out putting dig. coax to my onkyo sr605 avr. I'm running two channel pre-outs to my intergrated amp up stairs for zone two. The tv that I'm connecting to up stairs is 480i with the composite ,s ,and component video inputs. When I'm watching movies down stairs and my wife is up stairs listening to tunes from the htpc I want her to be able to see what songs she wants to play and choose them. I have a 2.4 gig keyboard that works fine ,so that's okay. Will a basic tv hookup show my mouse so I can use my tv as a monitor? I have a 25' vga breakout cable with rca ends if i need to come from the video card vga out.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your computer has component, s-video, or composite outs, just connect one of them (in that order of preference) and it will work just like a computer monitor.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

my video card has a "S" video out ,but I don't have a cable long enough. However, I have a 25' vga cable with component video on the other end...if that will work I'll try it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If that doesn't work, go to monoprice.com for you s-video


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't get video out using a vga breakout to "S" / composite video cable. I think i have a "S" to composite cable somewhere ,because i don't have a "S" video cable long enough. I hope this is not all for not. I would hate to setup a 15" monitor up stairs just to see my media center music file.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand. Why not just get a 100' S-video cable from monoprice for about $20 shipped?


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a composite video cable that's better then anything monoprice sells and "S" video is no seeable difference then composite video. But it looks like for the money i might as well try the $20.00 monoprice for craps and jiggles.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm...you should be able to see a difference between composite and S-video, though I'm not sure that it's necessary for your purposes.


----------

